# Comitti unveils the world's first co-axial escapement clock at Baselworld



## Ernie Romers

This beautifully executed timepiece has taken inspiration from the work of Dr George Daniels CBE (1926-2011), considered by many as the finest horologist the world has seen.

The movement features a special version of his co-axial balance wheel escapement and an automatic Remontoire style winding system with a power reserve greater than 12 months. The symmetrical co-axial escapement beats 60 times a minute and is fitted with 4 ruby pallet stones; its unique action reduces friction and eliminates the need for oil; features that greatly extend the escapement service interval.

The movement is handmade and available in gold or rhodium plated finishes. The time and passing seconds are indicated on a dial with silver plated chapters and blue finished hands in the Breguet style. The humpback case is fitted with bevelled edge glasses so that the exquisite detail of the mechanism is fully displayed. There is a choice of solid bases in exotic woods and gemstones including Malachite, Lapis, Carbon, Walnut and Black Lacquer.

Height: 27cm, Width: 18cm, Depth: 12.7cm

*The Art of the British Clockmaker
*
Comitti of London, a British company steeped in over 160 years of history and heritage, will also be showing a selection of iconic speciality pieces which reflect the outstanding innovation, skills and craftsmanship which have earned the company its enviable international reputation. The clock collections include the Royal Greenwich Regulator, the Navigator Grasshopper, the Congreve Rolling Ball and the Mayfair Great Wheel; all have a compelling story about their design and heritage.

More information at Comitti Clocks


----------

